# Happy Birthday FrugalRefiner



## Shark (Dec 14, 2018)

Happy Birthday Dave! May it be all you want then some.


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 14, 2018)

Happy Birthday sir Frugal!
You do a great job here as well as the rest of the Mods.
Thanks!


----------



## Palladium (Dec 14, 2018)

A very happy birthday sir!


----------



## Tzoax (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## nickvc (Dec 14, 2018)

Many happy returns Dave hope you have a good day 8)


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 14, 2018)

That's awesome!!

Happy birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher (Dec 14, 2018)

Dave You do not have to be frugal today, splurge and enjoy your day.
Happy Birthday.


----------



## kurtak (Dec 14, 2018)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY :!: 8) 

Hope you have a GREAT day Dave :G :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Lou (Dec 14, 2018)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## 4metals (Dec 14, 2018)

Happy Birthday Dave, wishing you good health and many more celebrations to come.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 14, 2018)

Hope you have a great birthday, Dave!


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 14, 2018)

Happy birthday Dave!! May it be filled with golden delights! :G


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 14, 2018)

Happy Birthday Dave


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 14, 2018)

Thank you all, very much!

Alexander, that's awesome!

butcher, I've spent over $125,000.00 in the last couple days, so I've had my splurge!

Dave


----------



## butcher (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes, but I bet it was still a frugal purchase, I wasn't talking about spending your money wisely.
I was talking about you letting loose and having a great birthday.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 15, 2018)

You know me well. We sold our old house, so after the check cleared I paid off our home equity line of credit.

My splurge will come in the spring when I hope to be able to start work on my lab. 8) 

Dave


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 16, 2018)

Happy Bday Dave. Many more to come. :G


----------

